# Diablo Router Bits



## kavaljo1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have noticed that Diablo router bits are less expensive than the "name brand". Recently saw that a Diablo upcut spiral 1/4" mortise bit, solid carbide, was half the price of the name brand. Diablo is Freud and I have used Diablo saw blades with much success. Anyone with experience / opinion on their router bits? Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a couple of the Diablo bits and they seem to work fine. One is a 1/2" straight bit and the other is a 1/4" roundover bit. I haven't used them that much but they seem well made. HTH


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Diablo router bits and other cutting tools are manufactured by Freud so I would say they can't be all that bad. I have a Diablo circular saw blade and a couple of router bits that just won't quit so I will attest to the quality of the Diablo line from my experience. Home Depot carries a pretty fair selection of them here in San Jose so that is my first stop if I need a bit I don't want to wait on to order from the net.


----------



## kavaljo1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you, Ken. Same thing here, Home Depot has Diablo saw blades and router bits.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

In September, 2009 Freud employee Charles M wrote



> As mentioned in this thread, we also offer the Avanti bits that are uncoated and these have slightly thinner carbide tips so they represent a lower price point. Diablo bits are the same as the standard bits but currently have gold coating instead of the Freud red.


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Careful with Avanti. Freud has an Avanti line, but I had read somewhere that the Avanti _brand_ blades/cutters we a different company. Either way, the Avanti 10" blades I saw at the BORG were enough reason to steer clear of that line/brand.

My first blade was a Diablo... couldn't wait for one to arrive from a German company before I fired my saw up.


----------

